
Lead Gen Spam - megiddo
For a long time I dealt with lead-gen form spam.<p>You put up a &quot;contact&quot; form, a bot tries to contact you.<p>Now I&#x27;m getting a new time of spam:<p>A bot is filling in my personal contact information into OTHER companies forms. I then get calls from those companies. This is mostly universities, but also a roofing company a 1000 miles away, etc.<p>What&#x27;s the play here? I assume companies are paying for leads, or someone is astro-turfing their own lead-gen mechanism?
======
bdcravens
Or it’s a form of cyber bullying.

